# ERROR: ipmon requires either ipfilter or ipnat enabled



## cybermerlin (Mar 19, 2014)

`uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD ghost.ittown 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014  i386
```


```
Mar 19 10:20:58 ghost root: /etc/rc: ERROR: ipmon requires either ipfilter or ipnat enabled
Mar 19 10:20:58 ghost kernel: /etc/rc: ERROR: ipmon requires either ipfilter or ipnat enabled
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2014)

Please post your /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 20, 2014)

Part of some special need?


----------



## kpa (Mar 20, 2014)

Please, you really expect others to be able to offer help if everything has to be extracted from you piece by piece? We really need all available information to even make guesses what could be wrong. I myself have no experience with ipmon(8) but if I were to see your complete rc.conf I might be a be able to make at least a guess.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

how can I delete ipmon?
if `portversion -v|grep ipmon` returns nothing


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

n how can I see list of all files used into booting?

it would be very very helpful to me for further research solutions in most cases


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

solved


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

Would you mind sharing the solution? Other people may run into the same problems.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

/etc/rc.d/ipmon  correct OR in mine case - delete
n ipnat to the same


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

Please stop modifying start scripts. You really, really don't need to edit anything there. Everything is turned on/off and configured using appropriate variables in /etc/rc.conf. No start script ever needs to be modified.


----------



## cybermerlin (Mar 21, 2014)

but what if the developers of the system allow such small missteps?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------

